# Jessem and Dowelmax dowel jigs



## cbehnke (Mar 23, 2011)

Any users have first hand experience or pro-con arguments on these two dowel jigs that they could share? trying to gather as much info as I can before buying one. Thanks.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I like the Beadlock from Rockler. While intended for a dowel shaped loose tenon, it works great with dowels. Just don't move the drill guide per the instructions and don't use the center hole.


----------



## cbehnke (Mar 23, 2011)

*Mortises?*



rrich said:


> I like the Beadlock from Rockler. While intended for a dowel shaped loose tenon, it works great with dowels. Just don't move the drill guide per the instructions and don't use the center hole.



Thanks for that info. I thought of that also...the beadlock kit looks pretty high quality. 

Have you used the chisel guide to make through mortises? is it pretty good for that?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

cbehnke said:


> Have you used the chisel guide to make through mortises? is it pretty good for that?


I have not tried the chisel guide.


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm not familiar with any brand of doweling jigs. I only used dowels for the lock rail on the door joint getting box lock sets. I made my own for that, but I had the metal working equipment to do it with. 

But I would not buy one that is self-centering no matter what the brand. The jig should register off one face only - the one that shows the most. That way, there will be less sanding involved. Why sand the bottom of a countertop, table or the like. Nobody will be laying underneath it to check how well it's been sanded unless he's blithering drunk. Then he'll forget all about it by next moring anyhow. 

Secondly, you may not want the dowels in the center anyhow. From a mechanical strengthening standpoint, that is the worst place to put them. 

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## cbehnke (Mar 23, 2011)

clampman said:


> But I would not buy one that is self-centering no matter what the brand.
> 
> Secondly, you may not want the dowels in the center anyhow. From a mechanical strengthening standpoint, that is the worst place to put them.
> 
> ...


Jessem and Dowelmax are not self centering jigs. They both reference off of one face and you can choose placement of the dowels for whatever purpose you wish (strength, looks, ease of examination whilst drunk on the floor, etc, etc.)


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

LOL.

Then I would get the best of those two!


----------

